# Where can I find Schwinn fore brake spokes?



## Tim the Skid (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm re-lacing a  '39 Schwinn fore brake and need double butted spokes for the high side of the hi-lo hub. It looks like they are about 9 3/4" or 248 mm. Anyone have a source for these? I don't want to use stainless as I have NOS Torringtons for the small side of the hub.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2017)

Same length spokes with a cross four pattern.
10 5/8ths.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 18, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Same length spokes with a cross four pattern.
> 10 5/8ths.



I just took the old rim/hub set apart. they're 10 5/8" on the small side, 9 3/4" on the large side.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 18, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> I just took the old rim/hub set apart. they're 10 5/8" on the small side, 9 3/4" on the large side.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 18, 2017)

I just looked through all my Torrington double butted spokes,and only have 9-5/16 here.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 18, 2017)

I HAVE LACED HI LOW FLANGE 26 INCH WHEEL DRUM BRAKES WITH ALL 10 5/8 INCH SPOKES IN CROSS OVER FOUR PATTERN.
THE PIC YOU HAVE SHOWN IS LACED CROSSOVER THREE SPOKE CONFIGURATION ON HIGH SIDE, WHICH MAY ACCOUNT FOR WHAT YOU HAVE SHOWN IN THE PHOTO.
I HAVE NEVER SEEN A HI LOW LACED WITH DIFFERENT LENGTH SPOKES!  
THIS DOES NOT MEAN THAT IT COULD NOT BE BUILT THAT WAY.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 18, 2017)

You could restore the spokes you have?
I’ve replated old spokes and they look like nos.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2017)

looking at the pics again the short spokes appear to be 1" shorter than the long; maybe they're 9 5/8"?
The Park SBC-1 is a great tool to have, cheap, many uses.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 19, 2017)

When I had a hi-low for brake Rick Gilmore laced with all the same spoke lengths in that cross over four pattern ...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 19, 2017)

I have two original high-low fore brakes, one '38 and a '39 both have the shorter spokes on the high flange side. I'll try the 4 cross with the 10 5/8" on both sides.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2017)

The wheel pictured, was laced with a cross four pattern on the low flange side and a cross three pattern on the high flange side.
Typically, you find them laced cross four on both flanges, and that's why you can use the same length spokes for both sides.
The ideal pattern for a wire spoke wheel, is to have the inbound spoke parallel or tangent with the out bound spoke on the opposite side of the flange.
The diameter of the flange doesn't affect the length of the spoke until you stretch it to the extreme.
Think of a rectangle.
Now start stretching the short length of the rectangle.
Does it affect the length of the long dimension?
No.
You can stretch the short sides until you make it square, and it still doesn't affect the long dimension.
10-5/8" for 26x2.125 balloon tire rim.
It doesn't matter if the hub is a large or small flange.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd like to see a picture of the hub with a 4 cross on the high side.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 19, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> The wheel pictured, was laced with a cross four pattern on the low flange side and a cross three pattern on the high flange side.
> Typically, you find them laced cross four on both flanges, and that's why you can use the same length spokes for both sides.
> The ideal pattern for a wire spoke wheel, is to have the inbound spoke parallel or tangent with the out bound spoke on the opposite side of the flange.
> The diameter of the flange doesn't affect the length of the spoke until you stretch it to the extreme.
> ...



Thanks Marty for the help. that's great info.


----------



## pureschwinn (Nov 21, 2017)

I,m Happy to know New info. thanks you cabers.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the hub with a 4 cross on the high side.







 

All 3 are 4x both sides


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 21, 2017)

I THINK THE CROSS OVER FOUR SPOKES WAS INDUSTRY STANDARD UNTIL
SCHWINN CAME OUT WITH THE 'S-7 RIM WHICH WAS A CROSS OVER THREE SPOKE PATTERN.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I THINK THE CROSS OVER FOUR SPOKES WAS INDUSTRY STANDARD UNTIL
> SCHWINN CAME OUT WITH THE 'S-7 RIM WHICH WAS A CROSS OVER THREE SPOKE PATTERN.




I'm with you on that.


----------



## ricobike (Nov 22, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I THINK THE CROSS OVER FOUR SPOKES WAS INDUSTRY STANDARD UNTIL
> SCHWINN CAME OUT WITH THE 'S-7 RIM WHICH WAS A CROSS OVER THREE SPOKE PATTERN.




I always wondered why they switched.  It's either that it saved a small bit of weight (not likely) or the cross 3 pattern is stronger (more likely).  It sure is easy only having to worry about one size of spokes though on the cross 4 pattern no matter what size of hub you use.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve always found this spoke calculator to be helpful. I usually round down if it gives me a decimal (it’s in mm)

https://leonard.io/edd/


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 22, 2017)

ricobike said:


> I always wondered why they switched.  It's either that it saved a small bit of weight (not likely) or the cross 3 pattern is stronger (more likely).  It sure is easy only having to worry about one size of spokes though on the cross 4 pattern no matter what size of hub you use.




SO TRUE!
I BELIEVE THE FOUR CROSSOVER FOUR WOULD BE STRONGER THAN THREE!
AND THEY SAY THE UNDER CROSSING OF THE SPOKES IS STRONGER, 
BUT THE JURY IS OUT ON THAT!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2017)

The S-7's use the same length spokes as the S-2's. Probably why they went three cross on the middleweights.


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2017)

This guy will sell you two spokes at a time....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-TORRINGT...718214?hash=item3d5026b1c6:g:-kgAAOSwbqpT4DCW


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> I have two original high-low fore brakes, one '38 and a '39 both have the shorter spokes on the high flange side. I'll try the 4 cross with the 10 5/8" on both sides.



I just laced this one up a few months ago. I used 10 5/8” Torrington double butted spokes and 3/4” two-sided nipples.


----------

